# HID relay harness problem



## jmekt5a (Apr 20, 2011)

So i have had a problem with my hids flickering a ton so I got a relay harness (with 35W digital ballasts) to help solve the problem.

Well it didn't.....

I only get one bulb that lights up and that is the one closest to the battery. I have everything wired up exactly the way it should but the one bulb isn't working.

Is the electrical system that complicated that it won't let that one bulb be lit? Anyone have any answers??

I need to get this done and over with fast and today!!


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

in my experience when hid's are left to flicker, the ballast burns out. You need to get rid of your DRL's.


----------



## novacircuit (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a similar problem. I have BRAND NEW ballasts, bulbs, and relay harness. Occasionally the driver's side bulb will not ignite. Just recently both bulbs failed to ignite when I turned my lights on. This problem is always solved with a power cycle of the ballasts but I need this fixed before my ballasts take a ****. This incident does not occur for any reason. It has happened and not happened on cold starts and after the car has been running for quite a bit. I don't understand why this still happens with a relay its so frustrating :banghead:


----------



## jmekt5a (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I disabled my DRLs with a VAG-COM and they still flicker. I took the relay off because with it the passeger light wouldn't light at all. 

WTF!!!!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## vdubau66 (Jul 16, 2009)

Don`t know if these sites will help with your situation or not but having options is a good thing
in my book:thumbup: (Susquehanna MotorSports) http://www.rallylights.com/default.aspx
http://www.kufatec.com/ :laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## vancity 1.8t (Jan 12, 2003)

You may want to try to turn up the intensity to 100% for your DRls with a VAG-COM. 

If that does not work, you may need a better quality HID kit, one that is CANBUS.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

dude i got your answer... i had same thing. brand new tried with pc canceler on my 07 jetta. drivers side no problem. passenger side wouldnt light. so i removed the cancelers. went into vagcom. disabled drl then i enabled xenon without shutters. call it a day. no issues since. no flickering. both are fired instant. work perfectly. .see my post here on the subject. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-in-VagCom&p=71664430&viewfull=1#post71664430


----------

